# HIV tests for IVF



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi girls 

am new to this section, usually on endo sights. Have recently had confirmation that have funding for one cycle IVF from Milton Keynes but through CARE in Northampton. Have our first appointment on Ocober 30th but have been told we need to have HIV tests before hand. Doctors not really willing to do this for us so thinking of going to GUM clinic. Any one else had similar experience? Would be pleased to hear from anyone else who is also going to CARE Northampton or anyone who can tell me what to expect. We're feeling kind of excited but scared, we've been fighting for this for so long now,just don't want o get our hopes up too high.

Dianna


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

can only advise you of how our clinic treated us- they did the hiv tests for us in clinic as they like to do it themselves and also get results sent directly to them

may be worth giving your clinic a ring and asking how they want this done

good luck

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't really know the law on this but I would think that your GP has to offer you the HIV test. You have to have it done every year when doing IVF. It is only a blood test so if I were you I'd go back to your doctor and ask why they don't want to do it and try pushing a little.
Good luck with your future treatment.
Minow x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although we're having private treatment, we went to our local GUM clinic and got HIV, Hep B & C (as well as syphilis) tested...our clinic say you have to have HIV & the Heps tested to proceed with treatment.

You need to make sure that they put the results in writing as this is not usual practise.

The results took 2 weeks to come through, the nurse phoned me & DP separately with our results and then said she would put the results in separate letters to each of us...which arrived about another week later.  Then just passed these to our clinic and all was fine.

You do need to get the results done on a yearly basis though.

We didn't have to pay for any of the tests or to get the results in writing.  (Our clinic charges about £150 per couple to have the tests done)

I would give your local GUM clinic a call as some have "drop in" days and others you need to make an appointment (we did)...just phoned, explained the situation that it was for ivf treatment & they were fine about it.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

With a GP the results usually take 1 week. You get it in writing and it can be sent direct to your fertility clinic to save time. It is a service that GP's should offer.
Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi

i had my hiv etc done at the clinic but my df had his hiv test done at gp no hassle.  But i have had these tests done a few years ago at my local GUM clinic at the hospital at no charge on nhs.  Its going tobe one of the 3 but the clinic would of charged df.  Mine was inc in price of treatment as im egg sharing.

love tara


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

When we were at our first clinic, they did not do HIV test and we never thought much about it.  We had 2 cycles of IVF with them.

On transfering to our current clinic the original consultation involved taking bloods for various tests including HIV.  When we aasked about this and said we hadnt had it done previously, the consultant told us that it was down to HFEA rules and was related to the storage of embryos.  For the clinic to store any remaining embryos, they have to be sure that neither partner is HIV+, so that is why it is done early on, before they reach that stage.  

The cost of the tests for us was included in the IVF price.  If you are faced with paying for it separately, I would defo ask your GP or GUM clinic to do it for you.  I have learnt that persistance pays off where GPs are concerned!  

A
x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I've got an appointment on Friday for my blood tests.  

The consultant at the hospital (Woking Nuffield) said if my doctor would do them for nothing then to go there, but if I had to pay then to get them done at Woking as it would be cheaper.  Luckily the nice doctor said there wouldn't be a charge so saved nearly £100 in all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I had them done for free at the GUM clinic, they were fine about it. Also if you have it done at the GP or clinic, it goes down on your medical records and you can have trouble getting life insurance or a mortgage in the future just for getting tested which is wrong. GUM clinics dont put the info on the file.
Bendybird


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I think it depends on the GUM clinic. Firstly my various GPs around the country have refused to do these tests and it's because you are supposed to have counselling by a trained practitioner, before the tests (for the benefit of people who could be posistive). My Gum clinic in Surrey were really kind and did this free of charge (you need to ask for a letter with results). My clinic in North East told me theye would do them if we said we could be posistive. I told them where to go! Fortunately DH works at the same hospital and he managed to sort it out for us, otherwise we would have had to pay privately.
Good luck!
Prija


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

HI DIANNA
MY GP DID THEM NO PROBLEM AFTER ALL ITS ONLY A BLOOD TEST THE TEST TOOK IN ALL AROUND 10-14 DAYS THEN THEY SENT THRE RESULTS STRAIGHT TO CARE FOR ME GOOD LUCK LISAXXXX


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your responses, am going to try and psh for the doctor to do them if poss. Phoned the clinic and the clinic and they reckon that if we have been funded for a cycle we should be able to get the tests at the doctors ( will wait and see).Still got to sort out Dh. Feeling quite anxious about it all at the moment. Now it is an actual possibiltiy I do feel worried in case all this doesn't work and what we'll do next. 

Any way good to hear form so many of you.


----------

